
Johnson and Johnson hid findings of asbestos in Baby Powder for decades - onetimemanytime
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/johnson-and-johnson-baby-powder-asbestos-in-talc-hid-findings-for-decades-reuters-reports/
======
onetimemanytime
Imagine...you buy a respected brand name baby powder and your precious child
is exposed to asbestos. Shouldn't the people that knew this be charged with
(at least) manslaughter for the deaths /cancers tied to this?

~~~
dual_basis
I'm sure you'd agree that it's reasonable to expect all baby powder to be free
of asbestos, not just brand name products. That said, I absolutely understand
why you emphasized this aspect, which is a sad sort of point about how we view
generic products. I remember a warning came out once about a specific store
brand milk, and I remember thinking "well sure, if you buy the store brand
milk what do you expect" but this is a totally ridiculous attitude, especially
considering that milk (like baby powder) is essentially homogeneous, and often
different brands of milk all come from the same farms anyway so, if anything,
I'm stupid for not buying the cheapest milk available.

------
Lio
This is like paid drug trials where sponsoring drug company simply refuse to
publish the results if they’re in way negative. The practice should be made
illegal.

------
fordacious
Crafty. Would have never thought to look in baby powder for a company report
of findings.

